# 1974 Vanguard trailerproject



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 8, 2012)

I purchased a 2012 Tracker Topper 1542 and needed a trailer. 

So i then purchased this trailer with a boat and motor on it. I listed the boat and motor for sale and 3 weeks later the boats gone and I have begun the restoration of the trailer. After selling the boat I basically paid $100 for the trailer.

So far I have stripped all the brackets and roller of of it and sanded the main frame down and primed. Here's the pics of the early stages. I will post more pictures as I make progress.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bought a few items for the Trailer today. Winch, Trailer Jack, Bearing Buddys and a few other odds and ends. 

Chose Krylon Dual " Camp Green" as my colour.

Which I am hoping will be close to Trackers "No glare Forest Green".
Painted the brackets and Trailer which I am very happy with. 

I hope to be reassembling soon.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 12, 2012)

NEW PICS ABOVE.


----------



## moberg12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking really good, Keep up the good work!!! Just one suggestion, while you're going through all this trouble you should look into replacing every piece of hardware on the trailer. I did every nut, bolt, and washer with grade 8 hardware on my trailer for around $50.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes I know I should be doing that. But the project and the new boat are taxing the Bank account. So I'll have to switch the bolts out a bit later. But Thanks For the Input. I'm pretty happy with the results so far.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey Moberg, I guess I should also mention I kept the Hardware that was in ok shape and have some new stuff for in stalling the bunks. 

I also looked at your trailer and it looks almost like exact same trailer as mine. But your trailer is flat and mines got a slight v shape to the cross members. Your finished product looks really good.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks nice...... got a question...is the hitch bent (been jack-knifed) the latch looks weird...may just be the pic...

I ask because I bought a popup camper that had been done that way and its a bear to get on and off but tows ok. I need to cut that one off an replace it really...

Just something I noticed.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 16, 2012)

well the nut on the latch is really loose i havent tightened it yet. The whole assembly needs tightening. but the hitch dies have a slight bend to it which im hoping wont affect towing. if it does off it comes and ill put a new one on.

Thanks for pointing it out though.


----------



## JasonLester (Mar 16, 2012)

As long as its easy to go on and off and locks down right you should be fine. I pulled my pop up 5k miles with it bent. I didn't realize it untill half way. So the bend didn't do much.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is the newest picture, she's almost done.


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 25, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## Sask tracker 1542 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks I am very happy with the end results. I ordered a new TRACKER 1542 so might have to adjust things to fit it.

But this is as close as i could get it without the actual boat to work off of.


----------

